# castillo (construcción)



## irotopo

existe una palabra en inglés para el concepto "castillo" que se emplea en la construcción?, son  elementos estructurales de concreto armado con  varillas, muchas veces vemos las varillas sin concreto (castillos desnudos)...?


----------



## DCPaco

No logro entender a lo que te refieres.  Acaso hay una imagen de esto para poderte ayudar?

Saludos.


----------



## Aquical

I think is only* "rebar structure"*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Estoy de acuerdo con DCPaco: una imagen o una explicación más detallada sería útil. La palabra "elementos" engloba muchas posibilidades, pero, por ejemplo, una viga de hormigón armada con varillas sería una "reinforced concrete beam".


----------



## Aquical

Esos son los castillos a los que se refiere irotopo.


----------



## irotopo

si voy a conseguir una imágen...
es un término técnico de la construcción, son elementos mas delgados que las columnas de concreto, van ahogados en los muros de ladrillo (los rematan para reforzarlos). voy a buscar en una página de terminología especializada de construcción.  gracias!!

exacto aquical... gracias!!, creo que emplearé esto de "rebar structure"


----------



## Snoop Puss

Gracias Aquical. Yo también he aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## mora

hola irotopo,

Creo que no hay palabra exacta en inglés. 

mora


----------



## Cubanisima

Buenas noches Foreros:

Estoy trabajando en una "Memoria Descriptiva de Entorno" en referencia a una estructura, y no encuentro el equivalente de "castillo/s" que viene en el siguiente párrafo; tampoco estoy segura de si entiendo bién la palabra TRASLAPE como OVERLAP:

"POR OTRA PARTE LOS REFUERZOS UTILIZADOS EN TRABES DE ENTREPISO, COLUMNAS Y *CASTILLOS* DEBERÁN SER ADECUADAMENTE SU *TRASLAPE* CON LA FINALIDAD QUE LOS MOMENTOS NEGATIVOS ESTÉN DISTRIBUIDOS ADECUADAMENTE A LAS BAJADAS DE CARGA DE CADA MURO.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan prestar!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

_Adivino_ que el castillo es la estructura transversa encima de la columna, que recibe el peso de la viga (o qué sea) que apoya. Y sí, traslape es overlap.


----------



## Cubanisima

¡Hola Sprachliebhaber! 
Buenos días y muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 
Los castillos son digamos, el "esqueleto" de las columnas que van en las esquinas de las construcciones que unen los muros, que luego se revisten con cemento. 
Ojalá sepas el equivalente en inglés.
Gran día para tí


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¿Tal vez "framework"?


----------



## Cubanisima

WOW Sprachliebhaber, muchas gracias por la sugerencia que me parece buena para este caso, aunque si alguien tiene otra sugerencia, la agradeceria tambien... nunca se deja de aprender.
Que tengas un gran día.

Saludos,


----------



## Der Kaiser

Cubanisima said:


> ¡Hola Sprachliebhaber!
> Buenos días y muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> Los castillos son digamos, el "esqueleto" de las columnas que van en las esquinas de las construcciones que unen los muros, que luego se revisten con cemento.
> Ojalá sepas el equivalente en inglés.
> Gran día para tí



Bueno, tras haber visto a ésta página: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_(construcción)

Creo que simplemente se llaman columnas en inglés. Quizá podrías decir "primary and secondary columns"?

No sé muy bien distinguir a estos "castillos" de una columna cualquiera...


----------



## Cubanisima

Hola buenas noche Der Kaiser...
Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, se agradece de corazón.
No recuerdo cómo fué que encontré este enlace que espero le sea de utilidad a cualquiera en busca de términos de construcción; es buenísimo, e un glosario de términos excelente..

http://www.proz.com/glossary-translations/spanish-to-english-translations/26/c/360

Buenas noches y muchas gracia nuevamente...


----------



## Riosuzhou

What about "beam cage" or "rebars"?


----------



## viktor696

Here is the rigth answer


----------



## Pablo75

Estoy de acuerdo. El mismo tema lo discutimos en:

Encadenado (architecture)

Sistema estructural: mampostería encadenada

Son términos equivalentes en castellano:

Castillo = columna de encadenado = encadenado vertical
Dala = viga de encadenado = encadenado horizontal

Traducciones:

Mampostería encadenada = confined masonry

Encadenados verticales y horizontales: tie-beams y tie-columns - confining members/elements - confining beams and columns

PD: Bienvenido al foro viktor696.


----------



## Robbie168

Good morning,

Who would've thought I would need this someday. I have actually found the name for it is reinforcement or reinforcing cage. @Riosuzhou was actually much closer to the word used. This is a website featuring such structures Renforcing cage. 

Hope you all have a great day!

Robbie


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @Robbie168

Con todo respeto, creo que te equivocas. _Reinforcing cage_ es lo que por aquí denominamos "canasto de armaduras", y en México lo he oído también como "canastillas", cuando son armaduras pequeñas como las de los "castillos". Es el conjunto de todas las barras de refuerzo de acero (rebars) unidas en posición (por soldadura o ataduras de alambre) y listas para colocar dentro de un encofrado, lo cuál le da su aspecto de jaula o canasto. Entonces, el término _reinforcing cage_ aplica tanto para "castillos", "dalas", como para cualquier otro elemento estructural (vigas y columnas de sistemas de marcos, pilotes, zapatas, etc).

Por otro lado, lo que se discute aquí es _castillos_ tal como lo definió el OP:



irotopo said:


> son elementos estructurales de concreto armado con varillas, muchas veces vemos las varillas sin concreto (castillos desnudos)...?



El elemento estructural "_castillo_" (técnicamente columna de encadenado vertical) forma parte del sistema estructural llamado mampostería confinada o encadenada, que combina la resistencia a compresión de la mampostería, la resistencia a tracción del acero, y la estabilidad del sistema de encadenado, para que un muro pueda resistir cargas verticales y horizontales en su plano. Visulamente es similar a una columna de hormigón armado de un sistema de marcos independiente, sólo que su función estructural y su construcción es distinta. En los encuentros verticales de muros, los mampuestos se terminan con forma de traba pero dejando libre un espacio, se coloca la "canastilla de armaduras" (reinforcing cage) en posición, se colocan tablas de molde lateral y se hormigona el "castillo", quedando monolíticamente unido al paño de mampostería..

Espero te sea de utilidad.

Saludos


----------

